# Spaceliner in red



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 11, 2018)

It took a while but I finally found another Spaceliner locally. The original owner has had it since he was a boy. It has the original Allstate tires. I tested a spot and should clean up nicely. I haven’t had time to date it yet. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 11, 2018)

It was made in the first quarter of 1969. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 11, 2018)

However, the serial number would indicate it was made between ‘64-68. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh my, A Schwinn S reflector on a Spaceliner! Never seen such a thing before. 

  That should clean up really nice.


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2018)

This clean up should be a breeze compared to the last one. You are the chrome master. Are you gonna try to save the decals on the fenders? I see the front is a Disney one, whats the rear decal / sticker ?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 12, 2018)

It may sound silly but I’d like to remove the Disney sticker but save it. It’s a good conversation starter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jul 12, 2018)

In terms of collector value, would it be worth it to keep the original tires even if they aren’t vibrant? They’re cracking and faded but in overall good shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Jul 12, 2018)

twinflight said:


> In terms of collector value, would it be worth it to keep the original tires even if they aren’t vibrant? They’re cracking and faded but in overall good shape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A scrub brush and dish soap will clean up old tires pretty well. As for value of the bike, I tend to like vintage tires on bikes but I don't think they add value to the bike unless there in perfect condition.


----------

